# Wilier Mortirolo as "Comfort" bike?



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm (optimistically) planning a new road bike and have long been thinking that a Specialised Roubaix would fit the bill from a comfort perspective, both in terms of quality of ride and geometry - I'm a 55 year old newbie recreational/club rider who plans to participate in races from time to time, with an interest in improving my ability and fitness, but not to silly levels. I do not have great flexibility in my back and will not be able to stretch out like the pro/elite riders, tho' riding in drops will be OK

Now, I recently saw a Wilier Mortirolo and a local show and have totally fallen for the Wilier brand, and that model. 

The Mortirolo is not touted as a bike with 'relaxed' geometry, but assuming a proper measurement and fitting, and with the use of appropraite stems and bars, I am presuming that a relatively relaxed position will be possible?

Any views and experiences from Mortirolo and/or Roubaix owners?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

actually, the mortirolo has a pretty slack headtube angle, medium-lowish btm-bkt height,moderate chainstay length and a steepish seatube angle with correspondingly short toptube length measurements - all typical of "classic" italian stage racing geometry. headtube/steerer is relatively long/tall so i don't expect that you'll experience issues with too much drop.
what i don't see in the specsheets are the factory fork offset. provided the fork rake/offset is in the normal 40-45 mm range, i'm confident that the trail will be perfectly well mannered or at least something that you can quickly and easily adapt to. 
tho the bike's character may not be exactly what you'd want in a sedate touring bike, i see nothing in the specs to indicate that these bikes are unusually quick steering or nervous handling -in fact i would hazard to say that they are probably quite stable and fuss-free. in my mind, you should be okay and you & your dealer should be able to get the fit and handling dialed in for your needs. geomtery aside, probably your main concern would be the bike's relative stiffness and compliance that only an extended test ride over your typical road conditions can confirm


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Caterham, that is useful and reassuring.

I'm still keen to hear the experiences of other Mortirolo riders.


----------



## Wayne Jacobsen (May 6, 2008)

The website shows the geometry of the Mortirolo to be the same as my bike, the Izoard. I have the handlebars set to be just a little below the seat. To get the handlebars that high, it took some spacers and the stem angles up a bit. 










I'm close to your age and not very limber. I'm comfortable with it, but having said that, I may change the stem so the bars are even a bit higher than now. 

--Wayne


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Wayne, nice looking bike. 

My existing (flat) bars are also just below saddle height.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

i had a Mortirolo, one of my favorites, I plan on getting another

one of the better looking bikes on the road, long head tubes making a relaxed geometry, comfortable ride, not for racers only, maybe the best priced on the market. I didnt encounter any flaws with mine, big mistake selling it.

the specialized youre considering is very common, I consider it a Fred bike but thats my opinion.

dont be part of the pack, get something you wont see every ride. 

Go for the Wilier


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

HBPUNK said:


> i had a Mortirolo, one of my favorites, I plan on getting another
> 
> one of the better looking bikes on the road, long head tubes making a relaxed geometry, comfortable ride, not for racers only, maybe the best priced on the market. I didnt encounter any flaws with mine, big mistake selling it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. I agree too that it is better to get something that stands out for the right reasons.


----------

